# Gaggia TS and MACAP MX



## alexanderp (Mar 20, 2018)

My set up

























Restored my TS over the last few months. Build thread in the Gaggia forum


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

The white really updates it.


----------



## alexanderp (Mar 20, 2018)

Many thanks ashroc, much appreciated


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

That looks pretty iconic, design wise, to me. A beaut!


----------



## alexanderp (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks Syenitic. Just a Gaggia TS with a lot of TLC


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

A great result and I'm sure you feel well worth the effort, blends in well.

Jon


----------

